# Got a 2 headed turtle!



## osagebow (Sep 4, 2014)

No, that's not a euphamism .

 A fellow teacher found this little snapper, "Jim-Bob" near a farm pond. Shown here on an adult shell. Hope we can get him...them...? to eat and survive. Getting a mostly aquatic tank set up. Cool way to start the school year! Both heads move and blink.
\


----------



## Jags (Sep 4, 2014)

osagebow said:


> Both heads move and blink.


That means that when it grows up, both heads are gonna bite.


----------



## fossil (Sep 4, 2014)

Maybe we'll finally find out whether or not two heads really are better than one.


----------



## bassJAM (Sep 5, 2014)

That's pretty cool!  Good luck keeping the little guy(s) alive!


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 6, 2014)

That's awesome! I bet the kids are gonna love it!


----------



## Soundchasm (Sep 6, 2014)

World's greatest name for that pet!


----------



## WES999 (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## mellow (Sep 10, 2014)

Wonder if it has double the stink glands?


----------



## Dune (Sep 15, 2014)

I wonder which head controls the legs.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 25, 2014)

Apparently, it's not all that unusual .........

http://bangordailynews.com/2014/09/25/outdoors/two-headed-snapping-turtle-found-in-hudson/

Still pretty cool, though ...................


----------



## Michael Golden (Sep 26, 2014)

Is it still alive?


----------



## osagebow (Sep 26, 2014)

Yep, still kicking! Think he's eating floating food sticks behind my back, but they dissolve so it's hard to tell. Wish he ate like the one from hoss's story.

Dog is jealous, has eaten 2 cans of turtle food. She doesn't usually take stuff off counters.


----------



## osagebow (Sep 26, 2014)

mellow said:


> Wonder if it has double the stink glands?


 Haha hope not. They can really clear a room.


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 26, 2014)

He said turtle heads.... hehe haha in my best Beavis impression..... FIRE...FIRE FIRE.....FIRE


----------



## fossil (Sep 26, 2014)

I want to see one with a head on each end.


----------



## begreen (Sep 28, 2014)

You're going to have a hard time finding double turtle neck sweaters for Christmas.


----------



## osagebow (Sep 29, 2014)

This could work ..
It actually ate today! Glad I didn't show it this, it would never eat again.


----------



## osagebow (Sep 30, 2014)

caught him eating this morning!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 30, 2014)

My understanding is that turtles one of those animals that only eat once in a while. Watch out for salmonella.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 14, 2014)




----------

